# Doe having signs of giving birth but has no milk?



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

My lamancha doe is about a year and half old. She doesn't have any udder development. But yesterday suddenly a string of pink gooey stuff shot out of her and then she had this blob of pink gooey stuff sticking out of her. 
Tiny fractions of it came out as the hours passed. 
:whatgoat: I was confused. She has no milk and she has red urine a month or two ago.
I thought that maybe she was giving birth. But then the next morning all that gooey stuff wasn't sticking out anymore.
There wasn't any stuff on the floor.
I'm confused what is going on. 
Here are some pics of her today.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You are sure she was bred?


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if she was bred or not,
She has been in the same fenced area with a lamancha buck for months.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Based in the information provided and the pictures, I would say she has aborted. I don't mean to tell you your business, but you might also want to up her feed a bit. She appears to be thin. Do any of your other goats knock her around?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She does not look preg to me. Did you find the reason for the red urine?
Does she get loose minerals?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree aborted  she doesn't look to be that far along before she did.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

When she has that red urine I thought that she was having her period.
She seems healthy and alert. She is my most active goat. Always jumping, running, and frolicking like a deer. 
I offer her feed everyday. Though, only half the time she eats it. Most of the time she sniffs it and walks off. Though, she didn't seem skinny. I don't see her ribs and I don't feel them when I feel there.
It's too bad if she had an abortion.
The buck was teasing her recently. Could that have something to do with it?
She isn't pushed around often.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How long has the buck been living with her?

They don't have periods. If her urine is red, something is wrong.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would check to see if she had worms she might just have big hips but she does look a little pot bellied to me. The buck might have been a little rough with her and caused her to abort maybe. I recently had some abortions. After searching around from what I gather that early along is most likely a intake issue. Lack of nutrition but I think it would have to be way worse then what she is or ate something bad. In my case it was urea but I would check around and look for mold or any odd plants that might have popped up. If you have neighbors close by they might have tossed something into them thinking they were being nice. It may have also just been a nature thing and there was just simply something wrong with the fetus..
I really don't think that much blood was from a simple breeding. My buck got a little rough with a doe in heat last year it it just simply looked like she lost her mucus plug.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

The buck has been chasing her and been trying hard to mount her.
I think he might have gotten too rough with her.
He's been chasing and teasing all the goats recently. Do you think that he tried to breed her when she was pregnant and it caused her to abort?
The buck is kept in the same fenced area with all the other goats. unfortunately I only have 1 fenced area and the only way to separate him would be to tie him to a tree. 
I've given her MannaPro before.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your goats don't get a good loose goat mineral 24/7? They really need a mineral out all the time.

There is a good chance that your buck is breeding your girls too much. Some girls get tired of fighting it and just let it happen. The peeing blood may be that she is being bred too much. Also a chance that the buck was forcing himself on her and she aborted.

You could put together some cattle panels or something to create another area for him. You could also just run some hotwire.

Sounds like you have the possibility of worm problems and/or mineral deficiency problems and/or buck being too aggressive problems.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

He's usually neutral. He 's been more aggressive these days.
The goats finished the mineral block. I was going to get them another one soon. I'll get some loose minerals for them.
I think I'll have to tie him to a tree for a while. So, I can let the does have a break.
I don't have any cattle panels. 
Is there any method to calm down a buck and make him less aggressive? Will cleaning him up and getting all that pee off calm him down?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. He will be aggressive until he is out of rut. Usually some time alone helps.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

OK, then I 'll just separate him for a while then. 
I hope it works.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goatfarmergirl said:


> When she has that red urine I thought that she was having her period.


Goats do not have periods. Anytime you see red urine, something is wrong.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I always thought it was normal, cuz once when my goat had red urine I asked my neighbor about it. She said that either she is going to have kids soon or she isn't pregnant and she's having a period.
I guess she was wrong.
Thanks for letting me know about that.
I learn a lot from this website.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goatfarmergirl said:


> I've given her MannaPro before.


Ok, I'm confused - what do you mean 'before'? Does that mean that your herd does not have a constant supply of loose mineral available, or does that mean that you have recently changed mineral?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goatfarmergirl said:


> OK, then I 'll just separate him for a while then.
> I hope it works.


I'm not coming down on you, but how are you going to do that? I am truly hoping you were not serious about tying him to a tree to separate him. That will not work because he will be a sitting duck for any predator that wanders into the area. Do you have a barn or shed that your does are not using that you could confine him in? How about if you tell us what you have available and maybe we can help you figure out how to separate him and still keep him safe?


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I would give them MannaPro every month. They had a mineral block, but they finished it completely.
I plan on getting them another one. I'm going to get them some loose minerals also. I thought that the mineral block was enough. But it turns out they need loose minerals also.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Our farm is very safe. There has never been any predators or coyotes ever.The biggest wild animal we had was a gopher.
I also have a dog that will chase off any wild animal. The tree is very close to the house. I'll be able to see him from there. 
The leash is very long and he'll be given feed,water and what ever he needs.
During the night time I usually lock up all my goats in the barn.
He'll be fine.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You don't have to get another mineral block. Swap out the mineral block for good loose mineral. Mineral blocks will not get the job done because they cannot get enough mineral to satisfy their needs due to the way the block is made and how hard it is. Do a search for "mineral" and you will get some really good minerals that will work for your girls. If you have any trouble with the search, let me know and I will help you.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

What mineral brand do you use?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sweetlix Meatmaker 16:8, Cargill Right Now Onyx Cattle Mineral, Manna Pro Goat Mineral are some good ones.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ADM and Essential are 2 more good ones.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

OK, thanks.
I'll check those out.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

How is your goat pen situated?


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

goatfarmergirl said:


> Our farm is very safe. There has never been any predators or coyotes ever.The biggest wild animal we had was a gopher.
> I also have a dog that will chase off any wild animal. The tree is very close to the house. I'll be able to see him from there.
> The leash is very long and he'll be given feed,water and what ever he needs.
> During the night time I usually lock up all my goats in the barn.
> He'll be fine.


I replied about that.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, I know you did and I have no doubt that he will have food, water, and whatever he is needs. That is not my question. I'm asking about the size of the pen, what is close to the pen, and whether there are trees in the pen or right next to it. I'm wondering if it might be possible to put him on a tether, so to speak. A cable running from one tree to another so he is still in the pen and has protection from dogs wandering through , but the does can get away from him.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

The tree is out of the fenced area,so, he won't be able to get to the does.
The only dogs in the neighborhood are my neighbor's dogs, 2 tiny dogs, and my dog. 
The neighbors dogs aren't aggressive and have never touched my goats. My dog will never harm him. Predators aren't a problem here. I'm in Virginia.
He will be safe.
There is plenty of grass and a rock for him to climb on. The other trees are far away. I don't think it'll be possible to tie a cord from tree to tree like that.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, I would agree with you on that. Ok, it looks like I will have to accept your appraisal of the situation, but I'm still not comfortable with tying an animal - any animal - to a tree.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I appreciate your concern. Thanks for your advice and taking your time to respond. 
I'm gong to be offline soon, cuz it's 12:20 AM here. Good night.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't like tying him to a tree, but I don't have much of a choice.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I understand your situation, believe me I do. I don't like it any more than you do, but I am at somewhat of a loss as to how to help you with it. If the distance permitted it, I would not have a problem in the world with driving over and helping you fix it. Unfortunately, that isn't possible. Good-night, take care, and hopefully everything will work out.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Would it be possible to throw up a temporary fence? I have tying animals to trees. We had to tie our buck up while his pen was being built. I felt terrible and so bad about [email protected] Luckliy I am home-schooled and could go out every ten mins and untangle him.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No, that has been covered and she does not have the means of putting up a temporary fence.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> No, that has been covered and she does not have the means of putting up a temporary fence.


Sorry, must have missed it


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

no problem.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It doesn't look to me like your doe is pregnant. I agree that she looks a little thin, but since she doesn't always eat when you offer it, I'd say she's not starving either and it may just be her body type. Can't remember what you said you gave for feed, but add some black oil sunflower seed into it. Your goats will love it and it helps put some condition on them plus helps their hair and skin. Have you wormed? If that's been covered, I missed it....sorry if I'm repeating. If you haven't, I would definitely worm. Dunno what to tell you about the buck...I have never heard of the "overbreeding" before and I know a lot of people who leave their buck with the does year round. I've tied goats out before and they do ok. Sounds like you have that covered pretty well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Do you have a horse trailer you could put him in? When I was little we had a few goats the buck got really mean so we tied him to a tree and he got tangled up and killed himself. If coyotes and such are not a issue and your sure of that I would make like a clothes line and tie a rope from that down to him and make it long enough he could lay down but not get tangled up. But if you have a trailer that would be awesome. I have used my trailer to keep my goats in before and works great.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I know my post is a little late, but looking at the first pictures, I think she is aborting. I had 2 of my four do this exact same thing, and a few days later there were premature kids dead on the ground.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, my trailer was sold last summer. 
He usually doesn't get tangled in the rope. Most of the time he goes around the tree, causing his leash to shorten. 
I check on my goats several times during the day. At least 3 times. I like to bring them treats or take picture of them. Sometimes when I hang out with my goats, time passes so fast I don't realize it.
When ever his rope gets caught around the tree, I just lead him around the tree with his color so his leash is long again.
His leash is a long rope like a clothes line, so, he gets room to graze.
I feed my goats sweet feed with molasses. Sometimes I give them apples, bananas, or onions. Though, she is a picky eater. Most of the time she never eats fruit. 
The only option other than the leash is to lock him up in a horse stable. Though, I think he prefers to be outside with fresh air and grass on a leash, then be cooped up in a stable.
I think he'll be fine.
Usually, I keep my buck and does together all year long. This has never happened before. Maybe the doe has a sensitive body. I got her last winter. Though, the buck wasn't interested in her until summer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As a buck gets older, he can get more aggressive too.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I think time alone might calm him down. 
Maybe once he sees that he can't access the does he won't urine on himself as often and stop making that sound all the time.
Then maybe he'll concentrate more on food. 
I hope it works.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

No i am afraid that he will get meean if he is tied. Is that the only two goats you have? Yes i agree she aborted. That is why you don't leave the buck in with the doe.
I would look at selling him. It is not fair to him to be tied like that. Look for another doe or wether so she has a friend.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I have 7 goats. 
She has plenty of goats to keep her company. 
When I meant aggressive, I didn't mean he was mean. I meant that he is sexually aggressive. He is desperately going crazy and urinating on himself to mount all my does. I thought that time to himself would make him settle down.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

He's just being a buck. That's what bucks do. Taking him away for a short while may calm him some but as soon as he is back around the does he will be right back to the same way maybe worse.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Though, it's worth a try.
When I first bought him he was going crazy over my does.:crazy:hlala:
Then later he stopped being so persistent and concentrated more on grazing.
Though, now he is having one of those 'persistent breeding spells'.
I think it's just a phrase that will pass.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It sounds like he has been tied before and not too dumb about it. I would still consider putting him in the stall at night since you can't check on him so often. When I first got goats I tied mine out and checked them very often like it sounds likeyou do put never kept tied at night or if iI went some where. I also put the rope inside a old garden hose to keep it from getting tangled around the legs and a old tire rim worked great to stake them out. Just some ideas to help you out


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

The garden hose sounds like a good idea. 
He's a mini lamancha.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

He is acting like a buck and will until all the girls are bred or he comes out of rut. 

Peeing on his face is what all bucks do.


----------

